# Queen of Mean 2012....



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, there's a revolt in the palace, and a bunch of folks are trying to topple the green queen of mean (currently the quilted green queen of mean)....

so, come on in and nominate YOURSELF for the throne.

you will need to give me your proposed title for when the voting starts. yes, voting. this may be a dictatorship, but it's a duly elected one.

i will close the nominations and start the poll on Saturday.

oh, and just an FYI, in the scarlet universe, queens don't need to be female...


Spoiler



just like Xanth kings don't need to be male.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry, was there any doubt over my qualifications?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I'm sorry, was there any doubt over my qualifications?


no, but i have to get people's permission to use their names...

so, you are going for empress of mean, correct?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Empress of Mean, Krista

Your Grace would also be acceptable.

Vote for me. Or else.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

save the campaigning for next week.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

You're mean.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Krista D. Ball said:


> You're mean.


that's why i'm the queen.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I'd like to be nominated. I think.
> 
> My title? Her Grace, Duchess of Snark.


Welcome Your Grace. You will be added to the ballot.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Someone actually thinks they can take the title of Queen of Mean away from SCARLET?  Surely you jest!!!  Talk about babes in the woods...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

spotsmom said:


> Someone actually thinks they can take the title of Queen of Mean away from SCARLET? Surely you jest!!! Talk about babes in the woods...


shh.....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I hereby nomin ate myself, Miss Chatty of KB, as this years sure foot winner of the Queen of Mean contest. 

Edward C. Pattermean


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait for the campaigning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

You can't possibly have this election without me. 

Perhaps it's time to change my moniker to Darth *****samasanpoo


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> You can't possibly have this election without me.
> 
> Perhaps it's time to change my moniker to Darth Juliesamasanpoo


I was figuring your title would be Sith Lord of Mean.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Some very worthy candidates here. 

Is this going to be a secret ballot? If not, I may have to abstain from voting in order to preserve what's left of my brittle bones. I wear glasses and walk with a cane, so please don't hit me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Some very worthy candidates here.
> 
> Is this going to be a secret ballot? If not, I may have to abstain from voting in order to preserve what's left of my brittle bones. I wear glasses and walk with a cane, so please don't hit me.


of course it's secret ballotting.

but are you interestedin running (or perhaps hobbling)?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> of course it's secret ballotting.
> 
> but are you interestedin running (or perhaps hobbling)?


Oh, no, not me. I'm much too sweet and innocent due to a severe case of Alzheimers. I don't even remember how to be mean and nasty. In fact, I'm pretty sure I'm the tooth fairy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, no, not me. I'm much too sweet and innocent due to a severe case of Alzheimers. I don't even remember how to be mean and nasty. In fact, I'm pretty sure I'm the tooth fairy.


No. I've cornered the market on the fairy thing. Be gone with you. You have no power here. 

Blanche the Terrible


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Can there be secret nominations for someone else?  You know, *gulp*, if there is someone who we think should be in the running but we don't want to publically nominate them...because, you know, they are MEAN and we are afraid of cattle prod retaliation or some such thing? *looks around nervously while waiting for answer*?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

*evil glare*

Now why would any of you be afraid to vote publicly?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I point out the use of the words "cattle prods" to answ


Krista D. Ball said:


> *evil glare*
> 
> Now why would any of you be afraid to vote publicly?


I point out the use of the words "cattle prods" to answer your question.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Can there be secret nominations for someone else? You know, *gulp*, if there is someone who we think should be in the running but we don't want to publically nominate them...because, you know, they are MEAN and we are afraid of cattle prod retaliation or some such thing? *looks around nervously while waiting for answer*?


I was hoping that the person in question might have noticed this thread and thrown her cattle prod into the ring. If she doesn't post soon, I will PM her.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


> I was hoping that the person in question might have noticed this thread and thrown her cattle prod into the ring. If she doesn't post soon, I will PM her.


Oh, please, don't think I was speaking of anyone specifically! Really, cattle prods are used by LOTS of people. It was a completely generic use of weaponry to illustrate my question...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

crebel said:


> Oh, please, don't think I was speaking of anyone specifically! Really, cattle prods are used by LOTS of people. It was a completely generic use of weaponry to illustrate my question...


yeah, sure, right...

so then PM me to make a nomination...

but then again, i'll know, so it won't really be secret....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> No. I've cornered the market on the fairy thing. Be gone with you. You have no power here.
> 
> Blanche the Terrible


Oh, yeah? Well, take this!










Whatismynameanyway?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

keep it up Gertie and you're going on the ballot as the querolous queen of mean.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> keep it up Gertie and you're going on the ballot as the querolous queen of mean.....


I've already been crowned.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've already been crowned.


You call that a crown. Paste! Absolute paste!

Edward C. Triplesnapper


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

So far I have 

Me....
Ed....
Julie....
Krista...
TL....

anybody else?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You meanies have said horrible things about my crown. Just horrible. I'd take my duck and go home except I don't remember where I live.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

OH dear me. It seems like I have stumbled into a place that that I'm not ready for (or is not ready for me) but it seems like a place where I could possibly be a contender. Whose butt to I have to kick to win/place/show?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> OH dear me. It seems like I have stumbled into a place that that I'm not ready for (or is not ready for me) but it seems like a place where I could possibly be a contender. Whose butt to I have to kick to win/place/show?


Hmm, i thought you were nice. well, i thought you were nice and dumb (as a box of rocks).

so what would your title be if you won?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I've already been crowned.


I LOVE this pic.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

You call those crowns. No style. No class. Here's the smallest of my headgear saved for runway occasions:








It also doubles as a beach bag and for shopping at Bergdorf's (clip quite a bit of stuff in that thing).

Edward C Patterson


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Is the voting part of the ordeal starting yet?


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I like to see Dutchess of pork on the throne.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

momilp said:


> Is the voting part of the ordeal starting yet?


no, that'll be Sunday.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

sheiler1963 said:


> Well I would have *thought* it was obvious but I will spell it out for you.
> 
> T H E W I C K E D W I T C H O F K B shall be my title, and the Ruby Slippers will be mine.


Not after I drop a house on you, sister!!!

Blanche the Rare and Blanche the Fair, Howling in her Underwear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

The Sith do not wear crowns.  We wear cowls.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mean does not get a pretty crown. Mean gets ...


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

All I will say to all you lightweight usurpers is: wire hangers!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

DYB said:


> All I will say to all you lightweight usurpers is: wire hangers!


as in Mommy Dearest?


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Not after I drop a house on you, sister!!!
> 
> Blanche the Rare and Blanche the Fair, Howling in her Underwear.


*sigh* Things have never been the same since that house fell on my sister.......


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> The Sith do not wear crowns. We wear cowls.


Simon Cowls? 

he he he
I'm the Meanie Queenie.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

So let the ganes begin, if any one dares.

Edward C. Patterson
Needs just one more Dalmatian to complete the coat. (Did you think I meant a dog?)


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Banished. Off with her head!


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope none of you are testifying in any lawsuits in the future. These posts could impugn your credibility.

Oh, BTW, I am ready to vote. Bring it on you mean, vile, despicable vermin, yearning to be crowned.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i have a couple of e-mails out for clarification of titles, so the poll should be posted sometime tonight and everybody can vote.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> as in Mommy Dearest?


Naturally!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Huh.  A few years back I started (and didn't finish) a novel called The Queen of Mean.  Perhaps I should revisit it and sprinkle in you candidates.  hmmm.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Huh. A few years back I started (and didn't finish) a novel called The Queen of Mean. Perhaps I should revisit it and sprinkle in you candidates. hmmm.....


feel free to use me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> feel free to use me!


From now on, whenever a character named Scarlet pops up, the reader will know it's an indie book.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> From now on, whenever a character named Scarlet pops up, the reader will know it's an indie book.


and the problem with that is?

and anyway, it's not necessarily scarlet that gets used.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> From now on, whenever a character named Scarlet pops up, the reader will know it's an indie book.


Hark, what's that sound? Is that Margaret Mitchell spinning in her grave?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hark, what's that sound? Is that Margaret Mitchell spinning in her grave?


well, since that's not what my name's based on, i don't care.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Of course not.  QoM contenders don't do "caring", it would disqualify them.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, or she'd be the Butterfly McQueen of Mean!! Gimme that crown, or I'll burn your house down. (No house, you say? Not a touche).

Blanche the All Withering


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Locking this thread at Scarlet's request...please continue your conversation and baiting each other  in the Voting thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,103038.0.html

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

